# our "Big Night" at the garden....



## Heather (Apr 7, 2008)

I don't think the audio is up on this yet, but you can read all about our salamanders and their mating season at the garden here:

http://www.nhpr.org/node/15740


----------



## cwt (Apr 7, 2008)

Very interesting...


----------



## NYEric (Apr 8, 2008)

"The tadpoles turn into salamanders who then crawl out of the vernal pool." 
R U Sure?


----------



## Corbin (Apr 8, 2008)

interesting


----------



## Heather (Apr 15, 2008)

An example....


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 15, 2008)

He's cute!


----------



## mccallen (Apr 16, 2008)

Ohmigosh! It's so adorable!!!


----------



## Heather (Apr 16, 2008)

Photo courtesy of Bill Cullina (with whom I work) by the way....


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 16, 2008)

Aaawe!


----------

